

Psychic Octopus picks Germany to beat Argentina - cakeface
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/06/29/AR2010062901937.html

======
gus_massa
This octopus havs predicted (apparently) the winner of only 4 matches. One in
2^4=16 octopus can do that! Not very amazing.

